# Woodcraft Group buy anyone?



## rlharding (Apr 6, 2008)

Anybody interested in running another woodcraft group buy. I can't remember who did the last one but he was able to get 50% and 30% off specific classifications of items.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 6, 2008)

Does WC have any Oneway Jumbo Jaws?[?][?]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it was Proud Poppa, but I can't get a hold of him!  I'm beginning to get a bit worried!


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Mike hasn't answered any of my emails either. I have tried a couple of times. I will see if I can get hold of him through his website somehow.
   In the mean time, I will talk to the owner of the Woodcraft here and see if he can offer the same deal as Mike recieved.

His last post was on March 7th, so he hasn't disappeared comepletely.


----------



## rlharding (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he said a while back that he wouldn't be around for a while due to work.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 6, 2008)

He e-mailed me around March 25th and I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## bfrikken (May 13, 2008)

Is there any guidelines to running group buys?  I looked over the last woodcraft buy and wish I would have been around to get in on it.  I have considered contacting my local woodcraft to see what type of discounts they could offer.  I know I am new, so I can understand if the rule of thumb is people who have only posted so many times?


----------



## sbell111 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bfrikken_
> 
> Is there any guidelines to running group buys?  I looked over the last woodcraft buy and wish I would have been around to get in on it.  I have considered contacting my local woodcraft to see what type of discounts they could offer.  I know I am new, so I can understand if the rule of thumb is people who have only posted so many times?


I don't know that there are any rules per se, but I could see how some people wouldn't necessarily trust a very new person with their money.  This would result in fewer items being ordered and a chance that the minimum order for a discount wouldn't be met.

That being said, for some reason a bunch of people trusted me to do the CSUSA buy.  Go figure.


----------



## Draken (May 13, 2008)

Proud_Papa_of_2 is going through a rough patch with some personal issues.  We all hope he'll be back once everything is sorted out.  I don't have any other details than what I posted here.

I think for now, it would be up to someone else to carry the WC Group Buy torch.


----------



## bfrikken (May 15, 2008)

I tried emailing Proud Papa through the site, and haven't heard anything. I think Draken is correct.


----------



## W3DRM (May 27, 2008)

To keep this item open, I'm posting my interest in participating in another Woodcraft group buy. Just wish I had bought more on the last one Mike put together. He did a great job.


----------



## bfrikken (May 30, 2008)

I emailed my local woodcraft a couple times now. Othere then getting one of their office people saying they probably couldn't match the discounts that I listed from the last group buy, I've heard nothing back


----------

